# MTB Strecken rund um Andernach



## Dave1083 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 
Habe nach ein paar Jahren Pause wieder mit dem Biken angefangen. Wohne nun in Andernach und wollte ein paar schöne Strecken kennenlernen. Kenne mich hier nicht wirklich aus  Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Andy283 (24. Juli 2012)

Hy, das würde mich auch interessieren. Ich suche auch noch in Andernach und Umgebung nach ein paar Leutchen die mit fahren wollen. Ich fahre meistens von Andernach hoch zum Hochkreuz und dann "durch den Wald" wieder runter. Vielleicht ist auch der ein oder andere dabei der mir mal zeigen kann wie man anständig springt usw. Bin was das angeht blutiger Anfänger!!!

Gruß aus Andernach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus1988 (26. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich treibe mich bei Möglichkeit auch mit meinem Canyon Nerve AM in der Gegend herum. Es gibt schon einige interessante Strecken die man abfahren kann, wie schaut es bei euch aus seid ihr schon schlauer geworden ?? Man könnte ich bei der Gelegenheit ja mal treffen und zusammen fahren.

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Andy283 (1. Oktober 2012)

Marcus1988 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich treibe mich bei Möglichkeit auch mit meinem Canyon Nerve AM in der Gegend herum. Es gibt schon einige interessante Strecken die man abfahren kann, wie schaut es bei euch aus seid ihr schon schlauer geworden ?? Man könnte ich bei der Gelegenheit ja mal treffen und zusammen fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Hy,

ich werde vermutlich erst nächste Woche wieder oben sein. Bin etwas erkältet! 

Lg

Andy


----------

